# Boa constrictor



## Jeremy Kriske (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's a few head shots of my BCI drinking. Enjoy!


----------



## dragonking (Jan 15, 2009)

nice photos is it fully grown


----------



## melgalea (Jan 15, 2009)

very nice. never been a huge fan of them, but that is a very nice looking snake.


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks you two! 

Dragonking,
He's not fully grown, about 7 feet or so. He's got a little growing left.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 16, 2009)

very nice mate, any full body shots?


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

beautiful snake


----------



## Retic (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Jeremy, obviously a huge fan and love that subspecies in particular.


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks again guys! 

Tom,
I don't have any at the moment. I'll work on it for you though!


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 21, 2009)

BOAS-Yah gotta luv em! every one should have 1!Surinam?


----------



## krusty (Jan 24, 2009)

hot looking boa mate.got any full body pics.


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 24, 2009)

is he a peruvian redtail???...love tha exotics..had a pair of them in south africa..


----------



## ShAdY12 (Jan 25, 2009)

beautiful snake... post some more pics


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 25, 2009)

hahahahah lmfao at stoner cat..thats mad bro..love stoner cats!..ahahaha


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 25, 2009)

i wish we could get exotics here in aus so bad i do almost anything to have one even move to america


----------



## Specks (Jan 25, 2009)

just asking. how would someone get one in qld. do u need an international licence or what. give us the heads up


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 25, 2009)

u cant get exotics unless u have a zoological lisence wich u can only attain if u work in the zoo industry wich u then need qulifications..uni degree..bla blah blah..bullcrap!..i hate it..its crap..every one keeps harping on about " oooh it will affect our wild life a bunch of excuses..like how would a chameleon bred in australia affect our moth population! ahah stupid stuff like that..ow well....peace out!


----------



## Specks (Jan 25, 2009)

burmese pythons are so cheap in america just look at them on this site:shock:

http://www.oodle.com/sale/pet/reptile/-/pet_breed_burmese_python/


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks again everyone! I'll work on getting some full body shots, I don't have any at the moment. Next time I see him coiled up and looking good, I'll snap some. 

He's not a Surinam, just a normal Columbian B.c. imperator. Extremely common over here. If you don't want to take one of the hundreds of free rescues, you'll have to cough up about $40!!! Quite expensive.......


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 27, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> just asking. how would someone get one in qld. do u need an international licence or what. give us the heads up


 you would never get one ..................maybe if you owned a ZOO .....


----------



## krusty (Feb 1, 2009)

can't wait to see some full body shots.......


----------

